# Aftermarket bulbs as good as OEM bulbs?



## cruzmisl (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I need a new bulb for my JVC HDILA display. Trying to find an original JVC bulb is tough but OEM equivalent bulbs are everywhere. Is there any reason not to go with the OEM equivalent bulbs?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

So far, all of the replacement lamps have had a bad reputation. You can often find the OEM lamp from other vendors other than JVC, however. If you find the same lamp, you shold be fine. Just be sure that the markings and the OEM are identical.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I would like to add, be cautious of prices listed by some after-market retailers.
Always check your mfg. first for their price and use that for reference when shopping.
I found one retailer selling a specific Sony lamp for a lot more than what Sony charges.


----------

